# 82' Highsider



## GoldenFlats (Jul 22, 2008)

Most of the members from Mel's have seen her, but here is my 82' Highsider. She will be for sale soon!


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

That looks like my old 82' highsider.  








.


Then I decided to upgrade and did a little remodeling.  








.

Your HS looks very clean and original.  Very nice.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Great looking boat Golden. I love the simple layout. Oh, and '82 is a great year! Was this over on cg.com before?


----------



## cal1320 (Jun 6, 2007)

I missed it was an '82 when I saw the pic. It looks like a keeper to me. ;D


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

Now why would you want to sell a perfectly good Gheenoe? :-/

Hopefully to buy a new one.


----------



## GoldenFlats (Jul 22, 2008)

Thank you very much guys! And fly....beautiful work, nicely done! i do like the boat, but, as I am 220, it is quite hard to move around on the boat with another person on it. I am tossing around the idea of a J 14 or 16, and the new lowtide. Need to do a water test on both to see what I like. Again, thanks!


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

G, 

You and I are the same weight. I fish with another person on my boat. It was like riding a bike...a little stiff-legged and wobbly at first but then you get your legs and balance underneath ya. Now I don't think anything about it.


----------



## GoldenFlats (Jul 22, 2008)

Fly....i really do like the boat, and have no problems with balance, but it is usually the naggin I get from the misses. The "There is no room" stuff. It's a fishing boat, not a bowrider! lol!


----------

